# Some mice I've had for a bit



## fuzzymom (Nov 28, 2009)

Not sure of genetics or their colors. They do not have names yet either, so feel free to help me out with names. 

Buck









Doe 1









Doe 2 









Doe 3


----------



## Megzilla (Oct 12, 2009)

buck- agouti
doe 1- BEW (Black Eye White) judging from the angle
doe 2 -chocolate or agouti-better pic please  
doe 3- black, but could you take a better pic?

The BEW has lovely ears! the first 3 does i had were Agouti, Black and BEW. Their names were Bianca (BEW), Alice (Agouti), and David (black). My buck was Yellow but his name was Mr. jingles :lol: i miss them..


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

megzilla92 said:


> The BEW has lovely ears!


They're very small, not set properly, and one appears slightly smaller than the other. She appears possibly pregnant. Even though you can't clearly see her eyes, I suspect she's PEW, not BEW.


----------



## fuzzymom (Nov 28, 2009)

The white doe is a PEW (and was not pregnant that I could tell), though I no longer have her. The group now consists of the agouti buck, agouti doe, and black doe. The black doe has given birth to 5 babies recently. They all appear to be black in color. The brown doe that you need a better picture on is the same color as the buck. (she never sits still so its hard to get a picture of her with my phone)


----------

